# Okra ideas?



## marmalady (Dec 23, 2004)

We're having friends over for dinner Friday nite; he's just been diagnosed with gout, is having an awful time of it.  Anyway, one of the 'no-no's' on the gout diet is tomatoes.  I'm cooking pecan crusted catfish with butter sauce, creamy grits, and was going to do an okra/tomato/corn kind of 'maque choux' dish also.  

Anyone have any ideas on an okra side that doesn't have tomatoes in it??


----------



## crewsk (Dec 23, 2004)

How about this marmalady?

Okra Cassarole

6C. okra, cut up 
3 eggs 
1 1/2C. hushpuppy mix w/ onions 
1 1/2tsp. pepper or to taste 
1 1/2tsp. salt 
1tsp. Accent(optional) 
1 1/2C. sweet milk 
12Tbsp. cooking oil 

Mix all ingredients together & place in 9x13 inch pan. Bake at 375 deg. for 45 min-1 hour, or until lightly browned.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 23, 2004)

I love okra.  I might try a succotash kind of thing w/out tomatoes.

But my favorite way to eat okra is fried okra bites.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 23, 2004)

Marmalady, here is another version of fried Okra.  It is pan fried and goes very well as a side dish. 

Okra
4 tbsp of canola or any other light flavorless oil
1 tsp of cayanne pepper
1 tsp of garlic powder
1 tsp of cumin powder
salt and black pepper to taste

Cut the stems of the okra.  Next cut them lengthwise right through the middle.  Now divide each half into two.  In short make 4 strips from each okra. 

In a saute pan add the oil and once it's hot add the okra followed by garlic powder, cayanne, cumin salt and black pepper.  Let the okra fry in the oil until it's nice and crisp (they will shrivel in size).  

When they are dry remove them on a serving platter and grate some lemon zest over them.  I also like to squeeze a tiny bit of lemon on them before serving.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow - Tx!  Now I have to decide - maybe we'll just have an okra buffet!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 23, 2004)

In that case, can I come too marmalady?


----------



## marmalady (Dec 23, 2004)

Sure thing - tomorrow at 6:30!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll be there with bells on!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 26, 2004)

So here's the 'okra succotash' I did - 

Sauteed onion, garlic, diced green/red peppers, added sliced okra and corn, with spices of s/p, thyme, cayenne, bay; sauteed it til okra was tender, then aadded a little cream and let that thicken and cook down. Yum!


----------



## Audeo (Jan 2, 2005)

Cutting...pasting...!


----------

